# Mallards!



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Had to break ice this morning!


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Sweet! Send them on down this weekend!


----------



## Bass&Bucks (Jan 12, 2009)

Great shoot!


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

Gotta love breaking ice to duck hunt!!!!!


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Here is a picture of the ice closing in in us this morning.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Breaking skim ice on the way back to the ramp! Lake was wide open on the way out!
Ended up with two ducks before the pack of ice started to push my decoys down the lake


----------



## BibbsTaxidermy (Aug 31, 2009)

SWEETT!!!!


----------

